# problema con el multisim 10



## kayd (Oct 19, 2007)

hola a todos.

hace poco consegui hacerme con la v 10 del multisim y haciendo algunas simulaciones he tenido problemas al usar AO. 
Supongo que el problema que me encuentro ocurrira en mas componentes, pero por el poco tiempo que llevo usandolo aun no he tenido oportunidad de comprobarlo. el tema es que hay algunos componentes que al querer usarlos te dan a elegir "diferentes" modelos del mismo diferenciadas por letras. Por ejemplo el tipico LM324 al seleccionar uno de sus modelos, por ejemplo el LM324N te da 4 opciones a elegir A, B, C o D, la verdad no se que significa eso y en la guia de usuario tp lo encontre. pero el problema, no es eso, el problema son los resultados absurdos con los que me encuentro.
Haciendo pruebas monte un generador de onda triangular alimentando los operacionales a 12 V simetricos y cual fue mi sorpresa? en las salidas de los operacionales tenia millones y millones de TV. me volvi un poco loco hasta encontrar uno que funcionara bien.
sin ganas de extenderme mas, agradeceria que alguien pudiera aclararme cual puede ser el problema.

saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 19, 2007)

A mi me pasa lo mismo.
Supungo que amplifican la entrada por la ganancia del amplificador y listo; no se fija que cumpla con el valor de alimentación


----------

